# Timeshares in Quebec City and Montreal - are there any?



## Jwerking (Aug 2, 2008)

FOr RCI resorts, looks like the Club Vacanes Port Royal is in downtown Quebec City - with several other Club Vacanes resorts available within a 30 min drive - ste anne - I think.  If one stays outside the city, can one drive and park at a subway or train station and catch public transportation into the city or is it just cheaper for a large family to drive into town and park somewhere?  Any daily unlimited transportation passes sold?  

Also, is May too early to visit if one wants to enjoy the natural sites in the Ste anne area?  ISn't there a lake - or is it just too cold even in the middle of the summer?

Thanks, 

Joyce


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll help you a bit. This is the website for the bus system in Quebec City.
http://www.rtcquebec.ca/francais/new_customer_/copie_de_autobus_mode_emploi.html.
The bus fare,exact change is $2.50 or a daily pass of $6.15. There is a place on the site to get a bus route for the tourist attractions, but unfortunately that info is in french. At the end of the routes (terminus) they do have parking. 
Personally, I would stay in the city, as most of the tourist attractions are within walking distance of the Old Town. Then if you want to visit out of town, it would be a simple drive. 
At that time of year the lake would be cold, unless there is an unusual heat wave and you go the end May you might be lucky. But I wouldn't count on warm lake water.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 5, 2008)

You would probably get more information by checking & posting on this forum.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g155025-i50-Quebec.html.


----------



## vanclan (Aug 7, 2008)

*I'll try again...*

I wrote a long post a few days ago to answer your question....and somehow I neglected to post it!!!  So here goes again!  I have done the same research that you are currently doing....only our vacation in Quebec is in September 2008!    Today I booked a 1 bedroom with complete kitchen at Club Vacance toutes Saison in Beaupre, Quebec. See http://www.condosvacances.com/club_en.asp?no=38484
It is RCI number 2621
If you are a member of Tug, you will find several reviews.  One which is quite extensive is also from 2008. (If you are not a member of TUG, I'd encourage you to become one!)    More reviews can also been seen at http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...b_Vacances_Toutes_Saisons-Beaupre_Quebec.html

 It is about 25 minutes from downtown Quebec....but is close to Montmorency Falls (taller than Niagara Falls) , Isle D'orleans http://www.iledorleans.com/eng/tourisme-ile-dorleans.asp
and Ste Annes Canyon.  More info can also be found at
http://www.mestern.net/canada/quebec/montmorency/index.php

I spoke with two different employees by phone, (1 888 886-3443) Both were extremely pleasant and helpful.  

May is certainly not too early to enjoy the natural sights in the St Anne area.  Even better, this year May was still considered low season and the price is definitely right...I paid $595 for 7 nights in a 1 bedroom with full kitchen.  Some have commented the condos are a bit small...but we don't need that much room.    IF however you are planning on swimming in a lake, May is definitely too early...the water would be extremely chilly!  
trust this has been helpful.


----------



## ausman (Aug 7, 2008)

We stayed at Club Vacance Toutes Saison in July of 2007. The kids went into Quebec city by themselves one time and we went in as a family a full day.

We both drove in each time and then walked around the old city. That seemed the best, but we have been to Quebec before. Drive in and park for us was best.

Not sure what the lake comment is but the resorts in the Mt Sainte Anne area will have small pools, as many TS do.

I'll stay away from the May period issue as I'm not sure of the natural sites referred to, as for visiting Old Quebec probably a good time prior to the tourist press.


----------



## vanclan (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Basham for chiming in on this thread, I was hoping that someone who had been there would comment.  Can you give any further info in regards to the condo, anything special we should know before we go in September?  Thanks!


----------



## ausman (Aug 8, 2008)

We were in a 2BR condo and it may not relate to a 1BR. We had a washer dryer for instance.

The unit was nicely laid out in a design sense. We were there in the Summer but there were provisions for winter time use with storage units for skis etc.

WiFi access was in the Club House and was not available in the units.

What specific questions do you have.


----------



## vanclan (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay... 
Is there a grocery store nearby to pick up light meal and picnic supplies?  
Are there any organized activities from the resort?  
Any "don't miss" things to see in the area?  
We are so excited to be going back to Quebec ... we lived there for a year 27 years ago...and haven't been back since.  We were students at the time and so didn't have much time of $$ to do a lot of sightseeing.  This time we'll enjoy all the natural and historic things we missed the first time!


----------



## ausman (Aug 10, 2008)

There are two supermarkets down the hill from the resort that can handle all food needs. Possibly 2-3 miles away.

No organised resort activities but they do have a couple of people dedicated to explaining points of interest and they are very  helpful. Give brochures out, explain what is available and can book some things for you. Whale watching, river boat rides etc. You may want to call the resort in advance and see what they offer.

Don't miss items is very much is the eye of the beholder. Our purpose going there was to be able to visit Old Quebec again. My non drinking age teenagers while at home got a kick out of doing some winery tours and tastings, an unexpected enjoyment for them.


----------



## cd5 (Aug 27, 2008)

vanclan said:


> Thanks Basham for chiming in on this thread, I was hoping that someone who had been there would comment.  Can you give any further info in regards to the condo, anything special we should know before we go in September?  Thanks!



I went to Club Vacances Toutes Saison last spring (in May in fact). We had a 2 bedroom which was pretty spacious, not fancy but clean and comfortable. They have an outdoor pool which is heated but Ste.Anne is not usually very warm in May. Each of these 
condos has a woodburning fireplace for which you can buy logs at the reception. Everything you need is there as far as dishes/cutlery and cooking equipment if you intend to make meals. Washer/dryer in condo as well. Since this is a ski resort, the interiors are  functional not luxurious.
Closest grocery store (Maxi) is about 10 minutes away on Boulevard Ste.Anne on your way towards Quebec.
Good restaurant for supper, just minutes away in Ste.Petronille on the Ile d'Orléans is "Les Ancetres", it is on the first road to the right as you get off the bridge. Great French cuisine and very affordable in a 300 year old home. (http://www.lesancetres.ca/site.asp?s=accueil&l=en )
There is a Bee Museum (8862, Boulevard Sainte-Anne Château Richer) on the way into Quebec where you can taste and buy many kinds of honey and honey wines made locally. (Unique gifts!) web site: (http://www.musee-abeille.com/en/default.html)
I would drive into Quebec, don't waste your time taking the bus! Parking is available underground at City Hall on Rue Buade just across from the Cathedral. You could also park just near the Levis ferry very near Place Royale. Everything in the Old Town is in walking distance whichever place you choose.
Best tourism site (IMO):http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/quebec0.html 
On the Plains of Abraham, you will find the Musée national des beaux-arts du Québec where they have a Louvre exhibit on right now in honour of the 400th anniversary. Didn't have a chance to go myself when I went for a visit earlier this month, but have been told it is amazing!
Les Anciens Canadiens Restaurant is in the oldest house (white stucco and red steel roof on Rue St.Louis just near the Chateau Frontenac) in Quebec. They used to have an "early bird" special for about $20 for a main dish and a glass of wine (before 5 pm). They do traditional Quebecois meals and everything is delicious but more expensive if you are going for dinner in the evening.
Need any other info, just ask! I am originally from Quebec and go back regularly to visit family so have kept up with what's going on in the area.
Chantal


----------

